# new here ~



## teeney (Oct 12, 2007)

hello, just decided to brave it and join this chat, have unexplained infertility am up for 3 -4 goes IUI starting next month then IVF. Am finding it difficult to get any support, OH would be quite happy to have bub but quite happy not to so doesn't see what the bother is all about, latest support from my sister consisted of being told God would sort it for me if only I got married   would be good to hear from anyone who has had IUI so I could have some info first hand. Thanks


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi teeney  

First of all a big welcome to FF hon and well done on your first post!

I had one IUI last year, but we have since discovered we need IVF with ICSI.

IUI is quite an easy process, don't worry about the injections as they are absolutely fine!  If you do a search under here for IUI you will get lots more information.  

Also take a look at the county boards as you will find other ladies that are in the same area and have experience at your clinic, which I found really useful when I first came on here.

All the best for your treatment honx

Sending lots of   your way!

Louj x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Teeney   
We Just "met" in the chatroom! I am so pleased to see your post here 
Let me start by saying your OH will not be bothered as thats a typical mans veiwpoint (not all men!)
and that I bet your sister either has kids or _chooses_ not to have them! either way its not what you need to hear right now!
Ive personaly not done IUI but I know many members here have lets Hope it works for you 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

IUI - 
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Teeney and welcome to the site, haven't personnaly been through IUI but have come to know a few people who have and had success so fingers crossed for you.  

I understand where you're coming from about your OH sitting on the fence, for years mine was the same and only recently has admitted that he didn't want to force me into tx if it wasn't my choice.

You'll meet lots of really nice people on here and many good friends.

Good luck for you cycle x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Teeney

I've had one lot of IUI, and fingers crossed going for my next lot next week. Similar to you we've been adviced to try 3 or 4 lots of IUI and then go for IVF. But here's hoping that IUI works for both of us before we get that far! 

From my 1 experince, IUI is fine, a lot less intrusive than IVF. The process is really quick, and pretty much painless - I'd been told it was a bit like having a smear, but in actual fact it was no where near as bad! We were in and out within an hour, and 40 minutes of that was having a coffee whilst the sperm was washed! 

I've been on clomid for 3 months and had a trigger shot last month to time ovulation with the IUI. Thankfully it worked out that I was seeing the consultant that day so she did the injection for me! This month I'm also going to be on cyclogists (have I spelt that right? - looks a bit Dr Wholike!!!!!). I get the impression they try you with the minimum of drugs to start with and then up them if needed.

Although the physical side of IUI is fine, the emotional rollercoaster is something I hadn't really contemplated, but FF is a wonderful place to come for support.

Hope that helps - lot of people here have plenty of IUI expeince so I'm sure will add to my fairly scant guidance!

Good luck with it all and lots of  

xxxx


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Teeny,

I just want to say hello and welcome. You will find lots of support on here, i don't know what i would have done without it   . I was diagnosed as unexplained and i had iui, 2nd attempt was successful for me. I found the iui absolutely fine - a little uncomfortable but not bad, all the tests i had leading up to tx were far worse  

I wish you lots of luck on your journey and i hope you get that BFP soon

Love Philippa


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello teeney. It was lovely to meet you in the chat room yesterday, thank you for joining in.

Welcome to Fertility Friends.  I hope you get loads of support and friendship here - oh I know you will!

Lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello  

I have had 2 failed IUI's, although to be fair I don't think I had great chances.

First time the dosage was too low and my follies were tiny and the second time I had too many follies and they "coasted" me for a week.

We have a fab IUI board and some lovely girls on there.

My best advice is eat healthy, drink lots of water and plan your 2ww! My 2ww is always terrible as I am bored and all I think about is testing  

xxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Teeney, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck with your tx, I hope it's a success 

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi teeney and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear your IUI's havnt worked out but i wish u loads of luck for the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------

